# where to build?



## EphemeralStick (Mar 19, 2015)

Here's my question for ya Guys. We have this bus that needs a lot of work done on it. Had about six rows of seats, about 20 feet long. The issue is that we don't know anywhere to do said work. We have a good amount of stuff so we need to be able to unload our shit while we build structures, as well as need access to electricity for power tools. We're based around LA but could probably get elsewhere. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 19, 2015)

you'd be surprised what you can get from a simple craigslist ad. i know LA is obviously a lot different from Austin, but I put up an ad once asking for a place to park my bus while living in it and working on it, and i got a great farm to live on for $150/mo. no water/electric, but i had a cheapo $100 generator that took care of most of my electric needs and just imported water from runs into town.

my advice would be to emphasize that you don't do drugs and are just looking for a decent space to work on converting your vehicle into an RV.


----------

